# Poppys getting better!



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Today Poppy had her stitches taken out and feels alot happier! Here are some pics we took at home after our visit to the vet.She still cant put her weight on her leg and bunny hops around the place...but its still not 2 weeks since the operation


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

awww, she is so cute! I hope she recovers very soon!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

*Another one*

In this one you can see where she was shaved and part of her scar is still red..but they did a pretty good job and her fur will grow.....


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

*Another*

Here is my youngest son Ben, he adores Poppy!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

*Last one*

And here she is...my sweet little girl...I love this one!


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Awww, poor Poppy. She is too cute!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so glad to hear Poppy is having an uneventful recovery...after all she has been thru, that is wonderful news. She is such a beautiful little girl...even a shaved leg can't distract from her beauty ! Your son is very handsome...that is such a sweet pic of him and Poppy.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

aww you have a cute family! i hope poppy recovers in any time soon!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

awwwwwww! hope she recovers soon! :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Awwww Camilla Im so glad shes feeling better and she looks as pretty as ever I love the one with Ben its adorable


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww i'm glad to see pics of my favorite poppy again  she looks stunning !!!!

is she shaved all the way to her back :? ? 

kisses nat


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I was just thinking about Poppy the other day and was going to PM you to see how she was doing! I'm so glad that she's doing better! I sure do hope she makes a full recovery! Love the first picture of Poppy with her bear...she's such a beautiful little girl!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

so glad to hear she is doing well! she looks great!i love the markings on her face so much, you don't post enough pictures of her...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

So glad Poppy is recovering well,lots of hugs and kisses,x.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

get well soon poppy lots of love and hugs from jacob + tyke + ruby + patch + rio


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Aw Camilla she still looks stunning even red and still slightly swollen..........how does she manage to do that!   
She really looks great and I love the one with your son :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Aw poor Poppy!!! But she looks so good and I am so happy that she is healing well. :wink: 

Her fur has really turned into a beautiful red, quite bright and so pretty!

Give her a big hug and kiss from me! :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Great pics, especially that last one. I just love profile pics. It's pretty clear the feeling between Ben and Poppy is mutual. I love seeing gentle children, especially little boys.  

Poppy looks like she's doing great. I bet she'll be back to her silly old self in no time at all. Thanks for the update. :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

It's so good to hear that Poppy is doing so well. :lol: What lovely pics and especially the one of your good looking son and adorable cute little girl.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwwww, so sorry she had to go through such a terrible ordeal, but very glad she is recovering nicely.

Hugs and Kisses from Sandy and Koke!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Those are all adorable pics.  I am so glad her recovery is going so well. I know you must be thrilled cause you were so worried :wave:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments...Poppy says thanks too for the get well wishes...I will post more pics soon  :wave:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> awww i'm glad to see pics of my favorite poppy again  she looks stunning !!!!
> 
> is she shaved all the way to her back :? ?
> 
> kisses nat


Nat, thanks for the sweet words...yes she was shaved from the middle of her tummy right acroos the back and down to her tail  But it doesnt bother her at all..and it will grow!!  :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

poor poppy is naked :? :wink: paris was only shaved a bit on her belly .....but it does grow back quickly !!! i hope she feels all better now !

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is a little angel! I hope she's walking on her leg soon!! Your son is cute too!


----------



## rex&kostya (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi
I know this thread is a bit old, but I was wondering how Poppy is going?
The operation Poppy had sounds like the operation Kostya had on his hip bone.
He still doesn't put a lot of weight on his leg or consistently use it and it's been two months since the operation!
We've been back to the vet several times since the operation, and do physio every day.
I'd be interested to know how Poppy's progressing, because I think she had her op in the beginning of August and Kostya had his in the middle of August.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Big hugs to poppy {{hugs}} extra kisses from Mr Fizzy Dave


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Poppy's such a little angel. :love4: 
Hope that you'll post more photos of her soon.
Hugs and smooches for her from Sophie and me.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awww Poppy is so pretty


----------

